# Jack.Sparrow



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

have a great birthday

:jackson:artytime:biggringi:birthday::biggrinje

:4-cheers:


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Happy birthday. Have a great day.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Happy Birthday JS - hope you enjoy your day!!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Quick, hide, I bet he's out for loot!


----------



## ashumann12 (Mar 18, 2007)

May your day be filled with much pillaging!


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

:birthday: Kris....enjoy!!










Sincere Regards,


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Hey, I wasn't expecting this. Thanks everyone :laugh:


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Have a great day Kris!


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

I did :grin: 

Thanks.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Belated Happy Birthday Kris*:birthday::4-cheers:
*Hope you had a great day*


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks John :grin:


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Happy belated birthday. Hope you enjoyed that special day.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

It's still the 21st. :grin: 

Thanks.


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Happy Birthday JS


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks Sandy :grin:


----------



## ashumann12 (Mar 18, 2007)

Wow only 19?!? I'm only 22yrs a head of you! Hope you had a good one!


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Happy birthday, Kris! :birthday:


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks Adam, thanks Zaz :smile:


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Jack.Sparrow said:


> Thanks Adam, thanks Zaz :smile:


That was an A-to-Z thanks! :tongue:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Trust me to be late to the party - HAPPY BIRTHDAY :wave:


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

:laugh: Thanks DG


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Ahoy there matey....Hope you had a swashbucklin' day spent loaded to the gunnels and surrounded by wenches and booty...yarr

Erm...Happy Birthday Kris :grin:


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

:laugh: :laugh: Thank Nick.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Belated happy brithday. Hope you enjoyed it.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

I did. Thanks :smile:


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

happy birthday kris i hope you had a great day

i am only 9 days late lol


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

:laugh: Thanks Alex.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm even later but its not very often i visit this thread, ashamedly (sp)

Belated Happy Birthday Kris??????? How come this is the first time i ever heard your name?

Anyway, i hope you had a good day, "Jack".


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

:laugh: Thanks DJ. 

Full name is Krishant, shortened to Kris to the sake of ease :grin:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Happy birthday to the dirty rotten, no good pirate . . Happy birthday to the dirty rotten, no good pirate . . Happy birthday to the dirty rotten, no good pirate . . 

Happy birthday to the dirty rotten, no good pirate


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

:laugh: Thank Simp.


----------



## ssj4Gogeta (Dec 29, 2007)

A very belated happy birthday to you. :smile:
sorry for being so late, but this is the first time i saw this thread. hope you had a great day. :smile:


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

:laugh: Thanks.


----------

